# Ducks Anyone??



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Buddy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Great video! Nice hunt


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

i only watched the first 2:43 of your commercial........... boring


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

beard said:


> i only watched the first 2:43 of your commercial........... boring


agree 100% just another group of guys trying to be "famous"


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have a problem with the commercial aspect of the video (hey... we all gotta make hay while we can). Did look like the shot was called a little early on that first big bunch; but hey a great hunt regardless. My problem is that it seems like every video you watch now there seems to be rock band theme music in the background. Since when did rock music and waterfowl hunting come together, duck commander did it so now they all do it (it is getting old). Don't get me wrong I like a good rock song as much as the next guy. But I love listening to those wings and the chatter from circling ducks more than anything. Playing that music in the background takes from the natural sounds of a hunt that we all enjoy hearing.

Rant......Seems like it is all about killing all you can and piling them up and taking a picture, then bragging to your buds. I have seen this type of eupohria in waterfowling before (i.e. the Chesapeake Bay), then BAM they lower the limits and everyone goes into another sport. I have been waterfowl hunting my entire life (all around the country) and will continue to go even if they drop the limit to 1 bird again. But you rock and roller wack em and stack ems will find something else to play in your videos. I know duck numbers are good but enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

I too hate rock music in hunting videos. What's the point? Let me hear the calling, the gunshots, and the thuds as the birds hit the ground. I do like slow-motion and other cool effects though.


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

i guess if i had to pick between music and those fake gun shots they use on the beretta shows...guess id have to take the music.

But i too rather listen to the birds work more than anything k:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not my video, but I have some friends in it. Most are in the Military and are just everyday guys like you and I. Their only major sponsor is Tangle Free....and Winglock Calls. If you think that is comericalized then I don't know what else to say. Not anything like the Flyway Highway guys. As like most of you...I'm not liking the R&R music either...and I have let them know. They have toned it down from their first video...I just wish they would take it out all together.


----------

